# Bellator signs British heavyweight prospect Mark Godbeer



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships latest foreign import is coming from England.
> 
> Mark "The Hand of" Godbeer (8-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) has inked a multi-fight deal with Bellator and is expected to debut sometime during the promotion's upcoming "Summer Series" event series.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28494/bellator-signs-british-heavyweight-prospect-mark-godbeer.mma


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet nickname. Gonna have to go look up some of his fights:thumbsup:





Glad he wasn't the fat shit. Had me scared for a second

Couple others I found


----------

